# Laporte wading



## billybo (Dec 31, 2013)

Where's the good spots to wade near Laporte? Where do you wade in?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Laporte is deep and very dangerous I don't wade but check around anahuac.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Seabrook, Baytown or Anahuac are the places to go in the area, not LaPorte.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You really want to get wet posting at that time. Seabrook is your best bet right now. Anahuac may be second....I may try that myself.

Baytown has water but too muddy for me.

Good luck.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

My step dad use to wade fish El Jardin beach. I think its actually owned by Pasadena but near LaPorte and Seabrook.


----------



## billybo (Dec 31, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> You really want to get wet posting at that time. Seabrook is your best bet right now. Anahuac may be second....I may try that myself.
> 
> Baytown has water but too muddy for me.
> 
> Good luck.


Yea was up and couldn't sleep was looking around on here.


----------



## billybo (Dec 31, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> You really want to get wet posting at that time. Seabrook is your best bet right now. Anahuac may be second....I may try that myself.
> 
> Baytown has water but too muddy for me.
> 
> Good luck.


Where at in seabrook? I've heard of a couple good spots in Anahauc but haven't tried them yet.

Thanks


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I fished el jardin before...pretty nice. Some recent threads are saying toddville bridge area. I'd check tide on that one...looks good. I'm fishing the end of levee rd. In Anahuac unless I go TRY to kill a friggen pintail.


----------



## billybo (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks I will check it out, new to wade fishing I am.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

You wade at Texas City Dike just make your first left at the stop signified a place to park on the right and get in the water, just be careful crossing over the rocks, nice hard bottom, tight lines


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would also wear a PFD around Mosquito Island, It gets deep.

I would purchase Ray Crawford Wade and Kayak Fishing on Galveston Bays and the Surrounding Areas. It shows you different places to wade and put in your yaks if you use one, with pictures of the area and directions to get there. I use one usually keep it my truck. It well worth the money.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ x2


----------

